# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  بانصب  zend studio 10.1 نیازی به نصب فریم ورکش هست یاخودش نصب میکند؟

## shpegah

کسی از دوستان میتونه راهنمایی کنه برای نصب این فریم ورک در زند استودیو چه کارهایی باید کرد واصلا اگر نصب شود به چه نوع قابلیتهایی دست پیدا میکنیم وتاچه حد کار برنامه نویسی راحت میشه چند تا مثال کاربردی هم که نام ببرید میتونه تو روشن شدن مطلب کمک کنه
باتشکر از دوستان

----------


## Omid_h70

شما اگر Create new project برید اونجا مشخص هست که به صورت Build -in فریم ورک ورژن یک یا دو رو داره یا نه....

که 10.1 باید داشته باشه  و به صورت Build path خودش اضافه می کنه...

والا قابلیت هرچی که تو Library فریم ورک هست قابل دسترس میشه...

----------

